# TV wall bracket



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm looking to mount our TV on the wall. Looking for recommendations on Brackets. Whats the best?

Looked at PCworld/Currys and they seem majorly expensive compared to ones of Amazon.

- TV is 55inch and very slim. 

- I'd like it as flat to the wall as possible (maybe with the option to tilt?)

- It will be mounted to a plasterboard/metal stud wall (I am going to use Gripit plasterboard fixings and try and find a metal stud to fix into)


Also would be interested to see the way people have hidden cables in the wall. I think it should be quite easy for me to do this because of the hollow stud walls.

Fire away...:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've used one of these for putting the tv on the garage wall. Very sturdy, and very easy to hang.

IBRA Ultra Slim Wall Mount Bracket System for Samsung, LG and Philips LED,LCD,OLED TV. Fits most 13" to 70" Screens https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0035U6FII/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_a-vLBbAWKT2KN

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Used VON HAUS, from Amazon on numerous fits of various maxes of TV. No issues ever

Example.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/VonHaus-Br...1536518633&sr=8-1&keywords=tv+bracket+vonhaus

Simple, easy to put up, great fit, good adjustments.


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

These are the best.

AVF UNIMAX Flat to Wall Up to 80 Inch TV Wall Bracket

https://www.avfgroup.com/tv-wall-brackets/unimax-tv-mounts/zml8500

http://www.argos.co.uk/product/5495438

These come with all fixings and even nylon bushes that screw to the back of you tv and keep it literally millimetres from your wall.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

packard said:


> Used VON HAUS, from Amazon on numerous fits of various maxes of TV. No issues ever
> 
> Example.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I was looking at this one and it suits my budget.:thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

C-Max said:


> These are the best.
> 
> AVF UNIMAX Flat to Wall Up to 80 Inch TV Wall Bracket
> 
> ...


Thanks.

These do look really good however I should of mentioned I plan to stick a socket behind to plug the TV into. I think this would sit too close to the wall for this to work. correct me if i'm wrong?


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

look at the Syncbox recessed power/cable system - gets around the problem of plugs sitting proud of the other all preventing the TV from fitting flush on a slim bracket.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Cookies said:


> I've used one of these for putting the tv on the garage wall. Very sturdy, and very easy to hang.
> 
> IBRA Ultra Slim Wall Mount Bracket System for Samsung, LG and Philips LED,LCD,OLED TV. Fits most 13" to 70" Screens https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0035U6FII/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_a-vLBbAWKT2KN
> 
> ...


I have one of these too.. Nice and easy to fit/mount and keeps the tv close to the wall.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have this one for kitchen just installed LG C8 55

One For All SV6610 TV Bracket Flat Wall Mount for 40-84-Inch TV

And in living room have even closer mount

Slimline® - Ultra Slim Flat-to-Wall Mount
Screen sizes: 37-65"

Just be aware it can be a nightmare to get cables in even with 90degree coaxial the Cat5 was a pain had to cut another back box to allow it to sit into wall.
Sanus has some good ones, but the one I just fitted did the job but not perfect


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Newer screens are not that heavy anymore. The gripit plasterboard fixing will work a treat if you can’t pick up a stud. Sometimes I have had to use my own bolts as the ones provided are not always long enough. They also have a slim lip which makes anything you fasten up sit not quite flush against the surface which is not always ideal.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

If you want power or other outlets behind a wall mount TV on a slim bracket then take a look at the Syncbox range (was successfully pitched on Dragon’s Den some years ago). Providing you have the available depth in the wall to accommodate the very deep back box it works very well, and using modular fittings you can terminate power, aerial coax, and ethernet data modules etc for a very neat install. 

If you have an unobstructed vertical drop inside the wall then the other option is to use brush faceplates and drop all the cables down the wall to a second brush plate, from which you can take them to sockets at low level instead. Obviously if you have horizontal studs in the wall this does not work.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

shl-kelso said:


> If you want power or other outlets behind a wall mount TV on a slim bracket then take a look at the Syncbox range (was successfully pitched on Dragon's Den some years ago). Providing you have the available depth in the wall to accommodate the very deep back box it works very well, and using modular fittings you can terminate power, aerial coax, and ethernet data modules etc for a very neat install.
> 
> If you have an unobstructed vertical drop inside the wall then the other option is to use brush faceplates and drop all the cables down the wall to a second brush plate, from which you can take them to sockets at low level instead. Obviously if you have horizontal studs in the wall this does not work.


wish I had seen this info a few weeks back, as racked hi and low for these was not sure the name all seemed to be in US, I had to feed the plug down through plasterboard wall while others held the tv and pain it was.
but at £75 they are having a laugh me thinks at even £45 I would have snapped their hands off, still the connections on the tv were all spread out


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Not cheap, but it’s well designed and works perfectly. They make the install very neat and tidy and avoid the need for cable threading while trying to hold an expensive TV in place!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

shl-kelso said:


> If you want power or other outlets behind a wall mount TV on a slim bracket then take a look at the Syncbox range (was successfully pitched on Dragon's Den some years ago). Providing you have the available depth in the wall to accommodate the very deep back box it works very well, and using modular fittings you can terminate power, aerial coax, and ethernet data modules etc for a very neat install.
> 
> If you have an unobstructed vertical drop inside the wall then the other option is to use brush faceplates and drop all the cables down the wall to a second brush plate, from which you can take them to sockets at low level instead. Obviously if you have horizontal studs in the wall this does not work.


I used the brush faceplates in the end as you have mentioned. Worked perfectly fine for me:thumb:


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

packard said:


> Used VON HAUS, from Amazon on numerous fits of various maxes of TV. No issues ever
> 
> Example.
> 
> ...


I have 2 of these. One on a 32" and a 55", easy to fit and adjust.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Literally just put up TV for Mum, hers is an older 42" LCD TV, so is not LED Backlit so weighs a ton but she needed to have it tilt outwards at an angle just a small bit...

So used this...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/VonHaus-Double-Swivel-Bracket-Televisions/dp/B00N50Q66Y

And I've used these a lot over the past few years, they are brilliant, I have the proper setting tool for them but you can do them manually I have hung heavy units, tvs, floating shelves and all sorts.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/rawlplug-hollow-wall-anchors-m6-x-52mm-20-pack/68410

8 of them fixings on sound plasterboard and it's very secure.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

> I think it should be quite easy for me to do this because of the hollow stud walls.


That depends on your plasterboard. The plasterboard in mu house has a honeycomb cardboard structure on the back which is pretty strong. Feeding cables behind the wall means breaking through each of the honeycomb squares.

This is a hige pain in the butt to do and makes what should be a reasonable qui c k job into a very long one.


----------

